# Smokey Hollow



## bearmoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone have a Smokey Hollow Smoker?  I am considering a purchase and would like info from someone with previous experience with one.
Thanks


----------



## coyote1263 (Apr 18, 2008)

I got an electric one and thats my baby and I'm stick'n to it!pm me if you want specifics.


----------



## bearmoe (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm looking at a gas model.  I want to bring it to my friends hunting camp with no electric.  Are you basically satisfied with the quality of yours?


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bear:  Don't have the sleepy hollow, but a gosm, looked at the sleepy hollow at gander mountain, nearly the same thing as a gosm, matter of fact bought some of the extras for the sh and put in my gosm.  Very happy with my gosm, did a few mods, which is personnal preference.  I like the unit, does a good job I think.  Hope this helps you out.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 19, 2008)

I have one of their gas smokers. I love it! It's very well built. I did have a problem with the door thermometer when I first got it. There customer service was great! I had a new one sent to me within a week. I would recommend them to anyone!


----------



## garyt (Apr 19, 2008)

I have one also and love it, I got the Smoke Hollow #5 from Gander Mountain. I looked at many different brands and chose this one. Seemed to be built better than the rest and I liked the way the magnetic door latched, nice tight seal. Works great.


----------



## bearmoe (Apr 20, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback.  I have looked at them at Gander Mt.  I just ordered a #8 from Outdoor leisure Products.  Gander wants $300 for one.  Ordering direct, over the net, I got it for $250 including shipping.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the smoke hollow 3016 electric and got it from meijers for 140$ The gasser was bigger and cheaper but not insulated like my electric


----------



## jerrykr (Apr 23, 2008)

I have the same one as Jeremy, and I like the way it's made better than than the other brands that I've seen. it's not all beat up and bent like the ones I see at wally-world. the magnetic door works well, and customer service is very responsive.


----------



## newb (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't mean to hijack, but WC - have you done any mods to yours?  If so, what.  I'm thinking of doing the PID thing and also some watertight fittings...

Bear - I've only smoked 2x in my SME and had very good results.


----------



## alamar (May 6, 2008)

Just picked up the No. 5 for $105.00 out the door. Too good of a deal to pass up. Put it together in about 20 Minutes. Will take it for a test drive this weekend. Will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## bearmoe (May 6, 2008)

I bought the #6 two weeks ago.  Loove it!  It seems sturdy and keeps the heat well.  I've done some great ribs, wings, and even a pizza.  Just confirm the door thermometer works properly, they aren't always reliable.


----------



## alamar (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip....I think I will get a digital probe thermo just to be safe.

Looks like the weekend will be Ribs and a brake job on the wife's car.


----------

